# Your favorite small painting ladder?



## iPaint (Nov 30, 2007)

I had a chance this past week to work with some friends on a new home. They had talked about their 3-foot sawhorse ladders that they absolutely loved and I was sold pretty much immediately once I started using one. It was the perfect solution for cutting both 8- and 9-foot ceilings without constantly moving the ladder, since I was able to cut about five feet at a time. Also, the 30-inch long and about 10-inch wide top step gave me solid footing when doing 9-foot ceilings. So to me, it was like having a mini-platform as opposed to feeling restricted by a step ladder.

But before I start leaving my 5-foot step ladder at home to go buy the 3-foot sawhorse, I want to find out what some of you consider your favorite, all-purpose painting ladder for 8- and 9-foot ceilings?


----------



## Rossiter Painting (Jan 31, 2008)

I've used a saw horse ladder before. They are nice. I like to use the Warner 2 foot step ladder. But as long as I can reach, I actually prefer a five gallon bucket to a ladder. That only works if I'm doing new construction or I'm on a Vinyl floor, or some kind of hard flooring. On a bucket I can just keep on moving with out getting off. I just walk the bucket were I want to go. Good balance required.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Rossiter Painting said:


> But as long as I can reach, I actually prefer a five gallon bucket to a ladder


yikes on that 5'er!

I've used these werner platforms before


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Rich said:


> yikes on that 5'er!
> 
> I've used these werner platforms before


:thumbsup: werner platform works great!! lightweight, wide enough so you only have to move it a couple of times per wall...makes me want to cut in a ceiling just thinking about it


----------



## Bibleman (Feb 6, 2008)

My lunch box. I always bring my lunch in a plastic cooler which is the ideal height for reaching everything in rooms with 8' ceilings. I just slide it around with my foot and have the occasional snack as well:thumbup:.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I generally use a Werner 2 foot step. Does anyone have a picture of this sawhorse ladder?


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I still prefer the old 6' step ladder. I am short


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

I use my 4' step. Light enough to move easily and I can lean into it.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Not exactly small but each of my crews carry a 13' gorrilla multi ladder. It can turn in to scafolding(plank nt included), a 7'step, or 13' extension in a few seconds.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rossiter Painting said:


> . On a bucket I can just keep on moving with out getting off.
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

That 5'er comment screams OSHA...hope no new construction is being done

They have eagle eyes for those 5's


----------



## Rossiter Painting (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never even seen or heard of someone from OSHA in the areas I'm working.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah...was painting some Navy housing years ago and remember someone getting absolutely reemed out because of a 5'er. I guess I was just trying to give you a heads up

I had a guy from OSHA stop and yell at us once because of our ladder pitch...we shrugged it off, but he had a point, we we're pushing it


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I generally use a Werner 2 foot step. Does anyone have a picture of this sawhorse ladder?











(image courtesy werner ladder)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Can't find a pic of the 2-ft, but I love my Green Bull








Just pretend this is a little one
(image courtesy of Green Bull)


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

*Unique features & benefits:* Bucket Stilts are similar in concept to snow shoes or skis in that you place each foot in a recessed area of a round plate made of thick plastic resin. Velcro straps secure a person's foot to the top of each plate. Each plate fits on the end of any 5 gallon utility bucket, which is securely attached to the plate with four adjustable straps. 
Designed for the professional contractor and the week-end do-it-yourselfer, Bucket Stilts elevate the user almost two feet off the ground in order to perform overhead work like painting, wallpapering, cleaning, dry walling/sheet rocking, texturing/finish work or framing. Because they're lightweight and are fastened to each foot, the user has complete balance and stability which leaves both hands free for work! The user can walk around on Bucket Stilts with full mobility to move backwards, sideways or at any angle. The design makes them easy to mount and dismount without any training or practice. One size fits all and any kind of tennis shoes or working shoes can be worn since they do not require any special footwear. They have no moving parts and do not require any maintenance. You can add more height by stacking buckets on top of each other, and a special device can be mounted under the bucket to increase the height in 6 or 12-inch increments. Conventional stilts sell for about $300. Bucket Stilts are expected to sell for $20 to$25 per pair. 





http://www.inventionconvention.com/


----------



## iPaint (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I went and bought the 3-foot sawhorse ladder I had used while painting with my friends. What an awesome ladder to work with! I can reach over twice the distance with that thing than with a step ladder when cutting, and it's less cumbersome to move than a step ladder. Also, on a step ladder, resting the bucket on the top platform means the constant risk of a spill because it's right in my way, but on the sawhorse the bucket is always well out of my way; I'll put my bucket on one end of the wide top step then move it to the other end as I move along the ladder. 

I can't say enough about this ladder! I'll bet that most people who rent one for a day will probably wonder how they got along with a step ladder, then go out and buy one of these! Just my two cents worth, but I get excited when a new piece of equipment makes my job easier and faster.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

iPaint said:


> but I get excited when a new piece of equipment makes my job easier and faster


that's the goal :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustygirl01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Love the werner platform pictured above. I have two of them and put them one after the other. I had my son on the job site helping one time...I cut in the whole room and never stepped down one time...he would leapfrog them around the room for me.

I also love my 6' quick folding ladder...it has that handle in the middle so you can close it and carry it off in one step. Lightweight and extremely sturdy.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a louisville platform step ladder that is the cat's meow, especially since I can comfortably cut in 10' high ceilings while standing on the platform.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

If the flooring is hard and does not have heavy carpet, use a 4 foot perry and you can glide along, instead of climbing up and down.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I found this thread late but my favorite is a 3 step little giant. turn it side ways to the wall walk up one side, then straddle and then work down the other. All the time hanging a work pot off the knob that you push in to extend it. Fits in the trunk of the car and can be used going up steps. Have the saw horse ladder also, just think the little giant does more.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

The bucket stilts are great!
Will make some tomorrow.

I use a werner horse quite a bit, but we get most use from a 4ft aluminum that Wally sells for $16.88 that is superlight and probably NOT legal on a jobsite... It's too handy to go without it!


----------



## iPaint (Nov 30, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I have a louisville platform step ladder that is the cat's meow, especially since I can comfortably cut in 10' high ceilings while standing on the platform.


Do you have a picture of one?


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a small little giant. Breaks down into 2 3 steps and can use little giant plank on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have one that is is better than the saw horse idea. I Love my little Perry scuffle (SP) Has adjustable planks and I can work from 6" off the ground to 5'. Plus when I am done I lowed ever thing on it and off to the truck/trailer it goes. In fact I am about to sell every 4 and 5 foot ladder I own. seeing I haven't used one in years Out side Three leg ladder is King
David Enterprises


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have one that is is better than the saw horse idea. I Love my little Perry scuffle (SP) Has adjustable planks and I can work from 6" off the ground to 5'. Plus when I am done I lowed ever thing on it and off to the truck/trailer it goes. In fact I am about to sell every 4 and 5 foot ladder I own. seeing I haven't used one in years Out side Three leg ladder is King
> David Enterprises


Linky please.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't have a link. I have seen them at the big box. SW has had them in the past. Basicly they are a moveable shape u when open with two metal planks that hook over the end Closed about 4"thick by 2'wide by how ever high. I have seen them in 4' 5' and a long time age at 6' tall. We stager the planks to use them as steps three leg ladders are a Warrner product
David Enterprises


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Rich said:


> That 5'er comment screams OSHA...hope no new construction is being done
> 
> They have eagle eyes for those 5's



That's only if your an employer with employees. OSHA can't touch ya with a ten foot pole otherwise. It's really about the structure of your business that determines this.


J


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you talking about these?

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...=product_result&resnum=1&ct=checkout-restrict

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...&cm_ite=Froogle&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=143251


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Yap that is them.
David Enterprises


----------

